# A micarta "pocket" shooter



## wombat (May 19, 2013)

A customer asked if I could make him a slingshot with a micarta grip that he would supply. Which was fine, but then he also wanted it smaller then the ones I usually make. So basically I shrunk the "goblet" 5.5 % and ended up with a nice little shooter! P.S. Goblet.

Made from a split frame of Spotted gum with green micarta on maple. With a jarrah butt cap and some brass pins, finished with CA. My first go at the micarta and my first go at a CA finish. I think it came out all right!! 

Comparing the size
[attachment=25056]

[attachment=25057]

[attachment=25058]

[attachment=25059]


----------



## HomeBody (May 19, 2013)

Nice rig. Is the micarta the old stuff made by Westinghouse in the 70's-80's? If so, you know they stopped making it because it contains asbestos. Seems as though Westinghouse failed to tell anyone about the asbestos for a number of years. I have a stash of the old ivory micarta I use for pistol grips. The guys that make pool que's are after it. They use the old ivory micarta on the end of the que just back from the chalk tip. They say nothing else will do. Gary


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 19, 2013)

Walter - That is a really nice looking finish. Did you put the CA over the Micarta too? That is a technique I have never seen before but it looks amazing 
Scott


----------



## wombat (May 19, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Nice rig. Is the micarta the old stuff made by Westinghouse in the 70's-80's? If so, you know they stopped making it because it contains asbestos. Seems as though Westinghouse failed to tell anyone about the asbestos for a number of years. I have a stash of the old ivory micarta I use for pistol grips. The guys that make pool que's are after it. They use the old ivory micarta on the end of the que just back from the chalk tip. They say nothing else will do. Gary



Nope it's not the old stuff. too bad about the asbestos though, otherwise I'd be intested in some!!


----------



## wombat (May 19, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Walter - That is a really nice looking finish. Did you put the CA over the Micarta too? That is a technique I have never seen before but it looks amazing
> Scott



Yep! The CA is fairly common on the higher end slingshots but I hadn't worked with micarta before and wasn't sure about it. So after trawling the web I found that on most of the knife forums they recommended the CA as the best finish. 
The razor forums seemed to have the tutorials for doing CA finishes.

http://www.shaving101.com/index.php/education/12-straight-shaving/72-restoration-tutorial-ca-finish.html

http://straightrazorplace.com/workshop/64054-ca-super-glue-finishing-hints-tips.html


----------



## WoodLove (May 20, 2013)

Walter,
Super cool shooters for sure. You should be getting the pen/pencil set I sent you any day now.


----------

